

Apple Stores use iBeacons (and so can you) - mikeblue
http://blog.xamarin.com/apple-stores-use-ibeacons-and-so-can-you/

======
iamshs
Isn't this tech only one way broadcast? So is there a way to know from the
ibeacon itself how many coupons it sent out?

